
Elon Musk Names SpaceX Drone Ships in Honor of Iain M. Banks - robin_reala
http://www.tor.com/blogs/2015/01/elon-musk-iain-m-banks-just-read-the-instructions
======
mdpm
This makes me unreasonably happy.

